# Panoramic Plugin for LR??



## WheelsOfFire (Apr 2, 2009)

New to the forum.  My first post here, actually.  I'd like to find a good plugin for creating proof-quality panoramics directly from Lightroom.  Something similar to Timothy Ames Enfuse plugin. 

I see this as a way to generate stitched images that are only intended to be imported back into LR so I can upload them in a gallery, along with conventional images (not pano) from the same take.  To create the final pano image I intend to use PS and PTGui.  What I am seeking is a quick and easy way just to proof them for the web.

There seems to be some chatter about this , even from Adobe, for a while, but I have'nt found anything currently available.

Is there anything out there that anyone knows about?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 2, 2009)

Not tried this, but set up PTGui or whatever as an Export Action preset - it's in Post Processing Step at the bottom of the Export dialog. You go to the folder and place an alias/shortcut to PTGui. 

Then run an export at a smaller size, selecting  PTGui as the Post Processing Step.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 2, 2009)

Does right click > Edit > Merge to Panorama in PS not do the job for you?


----------



## WheelsOfFire (Apr 3, 2009)

johnbeardy;4'814 said:
			
		

> Not tried this, but set up PTGui or whatever as an Export Action preset - it's in Post Processing Step at the bottom of the Export dialog. You go to the folder and place an alias/shortcut to PTGui.
> 
> Then run an export at a smaller size, selecting  PTGui as the Post Processing Step.




John... Thanks for the suggestion.  However what I want to do is avoid going to PTGui at this first step.  I was hoping I could do something like the Enfuse Plug-In, where I select several images in the sequence in LRoom and run out the panorama directly from LRoom, then tweak it in PShop, than import back to LRoom.

Victoria;s suggeston below may be the only way to do it for now.


----------



## WheelsOfFire (Apr 3, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;4'825 said:
			
		

> Does right click > Edit > Merge to Panorama in PS not do the job for you?



Victoria... This may be the only current solution available.    I haven't used the panorama function in PShop much, as I much prefer the fine controls in PTGui.  However, I would still need  1) to export my sequence of images from LRoom, 2) create the pano in PShop (per your suggestion) and then 3) import back to LRoom.  

I guess I am trying to avoid the first step, and hoping for some plug-in that can take care of it in LRoom,  Such a process is done in Timothy Armes (sorry, I said Ames at first) LR/Enfuse plug-in.  http://www.timothyarmes.com/lrenfuse.php


----------



## Scott O (Apr 3, 2009)

I use Panorama Maker 4 Pro.  It is a stand-alone program and as as of yesterday there were no plans for ArcSoft to make a Lightroom or Photoshop plug-in.  I will stitch the images together outside Lightroom, save as a TIF in a panoramas folder, then open the images in Lightroom for further work.  Not as easy as it could be, but still works very well for me.  I find Panorama Maker much better than the Photoshop method...


----------



## hassiman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Panoramas*

CS4's panorama stich and autoblend is much improved over CS3.  Now a real alternative.


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 8, 2009)

If you select the group of images you want to merge, then right-click on one in LR, you have the option to 'Edit In....>Merge to Panorama in Photoshop'. Photoshop opens with the images already in the Merge to Panorama dialog. You don't need to export the images to PS first. 

Works a treat....

Patrick Cunningham


----------



## Nicolas Gee (Apr 9, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;4'825 said:
			
		

> Does right click > Edit > Merge to Panorama in PS not do the job for you?


Well, this has two shortcomings :
- You need a CS4 license and this is not free,
- Moreover, you don't have any control on the stitching - particularly, I had difficulties with horizontality between wideangle shots, these days.

For these two reasons, a plug-in interfacing to hugin a bit in the same way would be greaaaaaatly appreciated!


----------



## WheelsOfFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Patrick;

That sounds better than the export workaround.  However, I don't seem to have that choice when I right-click (actually control click being Mac based).  Is this a function of L 2?  I am using LR1.4


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 11, 2009)

Richard

I never used it in LR1.4 so I can't advise, but it definitely works with LR 2/CS4.

Patrick


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 11, 2009)

'Edit in CS4' is working OK for me from LR 1.4.1

It shows up for me either by right-clicking (or Mac equiv) on the photo, or from the Library menu > Photo pulldown.

If not working for you, here's a link, which I believe dates back to the 1.x days.
http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=kb4'1629&sliceId=1


Edit: Oops, I just remembered this thread was talking about panoramas. I haven't played with that from 1.4.1, just with single images, so perhaps this is no help at all. When I get a second, I'll have another look, if no one posts in the meantime.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 12, 2009)

Richard, after re-checking, it doesn't seem as if the 'Merge to ... in PS' function is available in Lr1.4.1.  Checking older news releases, it appears the the 'better PS integration' was added with Lr Version 2.


----------



## WheelsOfFire (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, Brad.

Another reason to upgrade


----------



## Scott O (Apr 14, 2009)

Brad is absolutely correct...one of the major improvements in LR 2.? was a much tighter integration with Photoshop.  I have absolutely no issues with the way they work together now.  Except that I rarely use Photoshop any more!


----------

